# Best Yellow Perch Inland Lake



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any good inland lakes for perch and maybe a guide as well?

Thanks


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

You didn't say how far you were willing to travel but I've been reading about how good the perch fishing in on Devils lake in North Dakota.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Findlay reservoir


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

A guy on reddit had 13 to 15 inch fatties in Idaho


----------



## GradeA (Aug 11, 2017)

simcoe lake, devil's lake


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

https://www.reddit.com/r/IceFishing...e_id/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## AEFISHING55 (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, any good ones in Michigan?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

How'bout the other direction? 5 finger lakes,,,, NY.
Some of my NY vacationing friends were always 'TALKING' about Seneca Monsters.
(lol,, but I never seen their proof!)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Seneca+Lake+Perch+fishing

*Rainy Day Stuff,,,, Watch this one, Just for the fun of it. ;>)*

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Seneca+Lake+Perch+fishing


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Lots of nice perch in Lake St. Clair. Mitchell’s bay, just get around the weed beds.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

u want tanks go to the UP of michigan to Gogebic....they call them teeter perch....u can catch 2 pounders.....absolute monsters.


----------

